# Fitment question for MK6 GOLF R



## sloppy_robby (Jul 28, 2016)

I recently decided to go the 17" route. I'm running 225/45-17's with H&R springs. My wheels are a +48. I have no plan of stancing the car, playing with the camber, or rolling my fenders. I'm looking for a flush, sporty look. What offsets have you guys run?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Good luck fitting 17's on your R. Many and most have had issues getting them to work.


----------



## sloppy_robby (Jul 28, 2016)

I have them on now. OZ ultralegerras, just curious how far out they can go?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jahir1050 (Aug 11, 2013)

How wide are they 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

sloppy_robby said:


> I have them on now. OZ ultralegerras, just curious how far out they can go?


:thumbup: Awesome


----------



## sloppy_robby (Jul 28, 2016)

jahir1050 said:


> How wide are they
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, didn't realize I didn't put that. They're 8".

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sloppy_robby (Jul 28, 2016)

I lost 8 pounds per corner of unsprung weight. It's crazy how noticable it is. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jahir1050 (Aug 11, 2013)

I would say bring them out to et 35 depending on how aggressive you roll the fenders and ride height...







I'm pretty flush with 18x8 et 43 fenders are not rolled tiny amount of rub










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloppy_robby (Jul 28, 2016)

jahir1050 said:


> I would say bring them out to et 35 depending on how aggressive you roll the fenders and ride height...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have those same wheels. But gold


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sloppy_robby (Jul 28, 2016)

Here's where I'm at now.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jahir1050 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look small... here is my favorite set up so far Porsche lobster claws 19x8 et 41 after 15mm H&R adapters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloppy_robby (Jul 28, 2016)

I think once there stanced tight they'll look great. I'm also getting them powder coated nagaro gray. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jahir1050 (Aug 11, 2013)

sloppy_robby said:


> I think once there stanced tight they'll look great. I'm also getting them powder coated nagaro gray.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Nardo?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloppy_robby (Jul 28, 2016)

Yeah, stupid autocorrect


Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## sloppy_robby (Jul 28, 2016)

So, I changed my mind. Still ultra legerras but now 19x8 +35









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jahir1050 (Aug 11, 2013)

sloppy_robby said:


> So, I changed my mind. Still ultra legerras but now 19x8 +35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's the rub on are you know low enough 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloppy_robby (Jul 28, 2016)

No run at all. Did the fender screw mod and nothing at all. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jahir1050 (Aug 11, 2013)

sloppy_robby said:


> No run at all. Did the fender screw mod and nothing at all.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Nice I like how it looks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

